# coding magazines



## Bobby A (Aug 11, 2009)

I am looking for a great coding magazine to subscribe to, (besides the coding edge) one that is not specialty specific and would pertain to all areas of the coding arena and not to expensive.  Any suggestion would be greatly appriciated.
Thanks


----------



## lwilliford (Aug 11, 2009)

*Billing-coding magazibe*

Rated the #1 Medical Billing/Coding, Office and HIM Magazine by certified industry professionals 

 BC Advantage magazine and CEU center, combines the latest industry news and features in each full color issue. Together with your complimentary CEU center membership, offering you up to 12 CEUs per year at no additional cost, makes BC Advantage a must for all Billers, Coders, HIM and Office professionals.

This info is from billing-coding.com


----------



## Anna Weaver (Aug 11, 2009)

*coding magazine*

B-C advantage. I like it because it's not just coding. There's a lot of information concerning billing and coding. There are articles, and they also have a forum for billing-coding issues. http://www.billing-coding.com/ They also offer CEU's. The price is very minimal. I think it's less than $50.


----------



## cyndeew (Aug 11, 2009)

*coding magazine*

Just be sure to verify the information if you plan to rely on it as I have found inaccurate information in it from time to time. 

If you're looking for good info that includes billing info as well as coding, I like Part B Insider from the Coding Institute.  www.partbinsider.com  I have never found inaccurate information in this publication and I have found the editor (Torrey Kim, CPC) to be very concerned about verifying the accuracy of the information.


----------



## Bobby A (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## kbarron (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you given any thought about the coding institute's Coding Alert?


----------



## britbrit852003 (Aug 14, 2009)

The only problem I found with the part B insider is that its very expensive. I got a free sample issue and they quoted me about $300 for a year. Its a great resource but a little too pricey for me.



cyndeew said:


> Just be sure to verify the information if you plan to rely on it as I have found inaccurate information in it from time to time.
> 
> If you're looking for good info that includes billing info as well as coding, I like Part B Insider from the Coding Institute.  www.partbinsider.com  I have never found inaccurate information in this publication and I have found the editor (Torrey Kim, CPC) to be very concerned about verifying the accuracy of the information.


----------

